# bees wax polish



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all please help I would like to make some bees wax polish ? boild or raw linseed oil am not sure which would be best suited. many thanks carl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

G'day Carl I can't help but I'm sure someone will be able to answer your question.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

carl.p said:


> Hi all please help I would like to make some bees wax polish ? boild or raw linseed oil am not sure which would be best suited. many thanks carl


no clue about the linseed oil...

*Polish...*
1:3 - 1:4 ratio of beeswax to turpentine or similar... furniture..
1:1 - 1:2 ratio of beeswax to turpentine or similar... floors
1:4 beeswax to oil (options include coconut oil, jojoba oil, walnut oil, etc)
1:3 beeswax to olive oil...

*Cleaner...*
1:5 - 1:6 ratio of beeswax to turpentine or similar...

*Leather polish...*
2½-½ (oil to wax)...
3½-½ makes for a harder polish... 4½:½ is about the hardness limit...
1½-½ makes for a softer polish.. you don't want to go any softer...
straight wax is for water proofing...

*Oils...*
Coconut oil... conditions the leather...
Sweet Almond oil... softens the leather and replaces the natural oils...
Castor or mineral oil... Shines...

More beeswax = firmer mixture while more oil means a softer polish....

time to experiment...


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Carl. I make bees wax polish by combining hemp seed oil with melted natural beeswax with the ratio being four parts oil and one part wax. I would think any kind of safe oil would do. Happy paste making. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a great book 
Super Formulas Arts & Crafts…
How to make more than 360 useful products that contain honey and beeswax 
by Elaine C. White.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

To all you very kind gentleman many thanks for the replies I will attempt it this week end. carl


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Carl..

I did a youtube search, found alot of info.. Linseed oil was only mentioned once that I found, but as stick showed,,there are a ton of options when it comes to the oil. I'd be very interested in hearing how it goes..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Carl; please be extremely careful (obsessive!) about your oily rags...especially with the linseed, if you decide to use it. Nasty habit of spontaneously combusting.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yq6VW-c2Ts


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, thanks for that video Dan!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The leftover rags have burned many buildings down over the years.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember a guy over on Saltspring Is. doing his wood floor. Stopped for lunch, as I recall, and left his rag laying on the floor. You know the rest...


----------

